# Pic of Matthew McConaughey's wife using a sling



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Just thought this was a cute picture of celebrity babywearing:

http://images.teamsugar.com/files/up...MK.xlarger.JPG

It looks like the baby is a little low, but she looks happy to be babywearing!


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

what kind of sling is that?


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh we had a big discussion about this at TBW... let me see if I can remember what it is- they make expensive bedding also. Laura and Laney?! No, 'Serena and Lily Market Sling.' It's a pouch, actually, I guess.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Looks way low.


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwestmeg* 
Oh we had a big discussion about this at TBW... let me see if I can remember what it is- they make expensive bedding also. Laura and Laney?! No, 'Serena and Lily Market Sling.' It's a pouch, actually, I guess.









Hmm. Just googled that... $129? The shoulder strap looks really thin - I can't imagine it would be comfy after 10 pounds. Not money well-spent unless you're a millionaire celebrity... which I guess they are, lol.


----------



## jsprecourt (Oct 25, 2005)

I have this sling- it's the Market Sling by Serena & Lily and is very well made, beautiful, but I haven't tried it out yet (baby is due next month.) I am not usually a fan of "bag slings" but we'll see how this one measures up!

Steph


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## ellemnop (May 10, 2008)

The pattern is beautiful, although I agree that it's really low and possibly not the most comfortable celebrity babywearing out there.

Take care,
El


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

It may be low but she's a new mama and it great to see her babywearing. I remember the first few times I wore ds in my wrap...must have looked really ridiculous (and LOW) to a more experienced babywearer







.


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

wasnt there concern over 'bag slings'?


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Good for her for bwing. It's a pretty sling too. Of course what else are you going to do while on the beach? It's pretty hard to push a stroller through sand.


----------

